# Ciao Ragazzi



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ciao, spero tu parli inglese altrimenti la vedo dura. ;-)


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is an English-speaking site -- if for no other reason than that we don't have the resources to moderate in other languages.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> This is an English-speaking site -- if for no other reason than that we don't have the resources to moderate in other languages.


EH...nott - a pobblem. I speakke Italian here. All good so far. you meant to say we can't speak other languages? cazzo dici ciambella


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

toniemme82 said:


> Ciao amici sono nuovo in questo forum...spero di confrontarmi e conoscere tanta bella gente !!!
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A300FU utilizzando Tapatalk


Hello friends I'm new in this forum ... I hope to confront and meet nice people !!! (google translate)

Now, I'm guessing what the bottom one says, but I think it says something along the line of, "Yo Hommies, I am using some sort of device that can send messages to all my bros, utilizing SurfaceMissile- Asskicker300FU while Tapatalk'n.


----------



## toniemme82 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok i'm speak english so good 

Inviato dal mio SM-A300FU utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

toniemme82 said:


> Ok i'm speak english so good
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A300FU utilizzando Tapatalk


Learn some eye -talian you Merikans. So you can capish what the fella is talking. I can learn it to you. >


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

'ach nuq vIHtaHbogh tlhIngan?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

f00bar said:


> 'ach nuq vIHtaHbogh tlhIngan?


Klaa -TU! Barada Niktu!!


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Ph’nglui mglw’nafh Cthulhu R’lyeh wgah’nagl fhtagn.


----------

